# Safbrew W-68 - Dried Weihenstephaner Yeast



## RobB (24/10/08)

I stumbled upon this information on the fermentis site:

w-68 Link

Is this new or have I just had my head in the sand?

Given the excitement that accompanied the recent releases of WB-06 and Danstar Munich, I'm sure this must be new.

So, who sells it and who's tried it?


----------



## joshuahardie (24/10/08)

I wonder if it is the same as this

CraftBrewer Weihenstephan Lager


----------



## kram (24/10/08)

Coud it be WB-06? They both share the same temp range properties...


----------



## buttersd70 (24/10/08)

Interesting, haven't seen this one. Your link works fine, but If i go to the main site, I can't find it anywhere...must be well hidden  

Don't think it's new, though....I downloaded the pdf instead of opening in the browser, and had a look at the file properties. Apparantley the file was created in 2004.

The craftbrewer linky one is the equivilant to 34/70

kram, I don't think its the same....although wb06 doesn't have a lot of flavour profile detail in it, which I would have thought it would if it was the banana/vanila/ clove like the weihenstaphen. Tried wbo6 once, got just cloves and little else. But I don't know, maybe it is.


----------



## wessmith (24/10/08)

The W68 strain never happened unfortunately. Fermentis spent years trying to get it to dry properly and in the end abandoned the project. WB06 is a different strain but is the Fermentis Weizen yeast offering. 

Wes


----------



## buttersd70 (24/10/08)

wessmith said:


> The W68 strain never happened unfortunately. Fermentis spent years trying to get it to dry properly and in the end abandoned the project. WB06 is a different strain but is the Fermentis Weizen yeast offering.
> 
> Wes



aaaaahhh. Thats very interesting. If nothing else, it shows a good sense of quality from the fermentis people. Abandoning it after no doubt spending a ton of money and time, instead of releasing a substandard product.


----------



## RobB (24/10/08)

wessmith said:


> The W68 strain never happened unfortunately. Fermentis spent years trying to get it to dry properly and in the end abandoned the project. WB06 is a different strain but is the Fermentis Weizen yeast offering.
> 
> Wes



That's a shame. I was starting to get pretty excited. I wonder how close they came to getting it right, given that they've put together the specification sheet.


----------

